# Collegiate or Stubben



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I was wondering about getting another saddle, seeing as don't have one here that really fits Ben properly, and it needs to fit me. 

I came across a brand new Collegiate like this one 18" COLLEGIATE CONVERTIBLE INTELLECT DRESSAGE SADDLE | eBay I can get a cracking deal on it, from a really nice lady who I have dealt with before. The attraction of this, well I have a Wintec and the gullet plates will work with both saddles, so I will have two saddles that can be adjusted if needed. It looks comfortable, I've heard good and bad about them, but the good outweighs the bad. Head says this is a good choice..

Now I come across another steal of a deal a 2 year old like new 19" wide tree Stubben Roxanne AP saddle with Bio-mex seat. 19" would maybe be better for my butt right now, I love the look and the idea of this saddle and I don't NEED a dressage saddle for the next couple of years, an all purpose would work. I don't know if will fit Ben, by heart is screaming buy this one.

Help me work it out


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I've always loved the collegiates because of interchangeable gullet on a nice leather saddle ( I own a synthetic interchangable gullet saddle). I have ridden in both an older stubben & a new collegiate. Both rode the same, collegiate looked nicer I thought.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I dont know that much but I have a Collegiate and I LOVE it, its 'my' brand I would say.
i have ridden in a Stubben and hated it, Collegiates and Stubbens have different 'feels' too them I would definantly find some to sit in if you can, some people like Stubben those people often dont like Collegiate, its time to pick a team  j/k you can like both I felt okay in a Stubben Dressage saddle but not in the jumping
sorry if this wasnt helpful. . . Collegiates are very secure and mine has fit six different horses great (perchXtb, Arab cross, Paint, Qh, Paint morgen, mutt lol)
Also I am not totally just ragging on the Stubben lol, I have only ridden in a couple Stubbens for like 13 hours of my life maybe they just take longer to get used to, but I would go for the Collegiate


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I like the word secure, that has a good ring to it:lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I like both Collegiates and Stubbens, but if you're looking for a more secure seat you're better off going with the dressage saddle.

Of course, my heart is screaming, 'BUY THE STUBBEN!' :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Of course, my heart is screaming, 'BUY THE STUBBEN!' :wink:


*SIGH* Mine to, but my head can't find any good reason why, apart from the extra inch in saddle size


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

GH, a 19" seat is REALLY big. I didn't realize how big until I had one. When I pulled it out of the shipping carton, I burst out laughing. I may be a chubster, but there was no way I could ride in that size.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My butt is currently really big, although shrinking!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

As always... Whatever fits your horse... :wink:

But seriously I'm not a fan of Stubben (sorry, SR!), and even less fan of AP. Stubben never felt good under my butt (plus all I tried were bad fit for either of my mares). Collegiates are nice saddles though. 

Now if Stubben would be dressage I'd advice Stubben over Collegiate (as IMHO Stubben is a higher end), however with AP I found it to be rather hard to do a flat work (if you plan on doing it seriously), and every AP I tried gave me a chair seat. So I'd say try Collegiate.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got both, an old Siegfried & an Ian Millar collegiate. I like them both but I prefer the Stubben. Sadly it doesn't fit the one I ride english the most


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> As always... Whatever fits your horse... :wink:
> 
> But seriously I'm not a fan of Stubben (sorry, SR!), and even less fan of AP. Stubben never felt good under my butt (plus all I tried were bad fit for either of my mares). Collegiates are nice saddles though.
> 
> Now if Stubben would be dressage I'd advice Stubben over Collegiate (as IMHO Stubben is a higher end), however with AP I found it to be rather hard to do a flat work (if you plan on doing it seriously), and every AP I tried gave me a chair seat. So I'd say try Collegiate.



Won't know what fits until one turns up, that is the joy of long distance shopping. I'm hoping that the Collegiate will be the right shape for him, and that the changeable gullet will help to get a good fit. 

I actually prefer to ride in an AP rather than a dressage, but to be fair the only dressage saddle I have I mainly rode Fancy in, and I think it was her that was the issue, not the saddle


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's interesting, because I think dressage one puts in better position than AP (unless you have more bent in your knees then I do). Also A LOT has to do with the saddle itself. Both Stubben dressage saddles I tried pushed my legs forward as well as Centaur, while my Vienna helps to keep them under me (I think I'm uneven though, so may be part of the problem why it's hard for me to find one that helps my position). 

I never tried dressage Collegiate, but the AP I had seemed to run wide (I had medium that was a good fit for mine, most of other brands require wide for them). In any case I hope one of them will fit your boy.

BTW, if you come across Thornhill by any chance I'd recommend to look into one: those run wide and nice saddles for the price.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Not everyone likes Stubbens Val, so no problem. :wink:

I like that they have a more firm seat, while other people think that's horrible. I'm used to a firm seat and have always preferred them.

I haven't found that my Siegfried puts me in a chair seat, but it's all about individual body types and personal preference.

I say use whatever works best for you and horse. Casper's saddle is a Wintec 2000 AP, and I love it. I equally love the Stubben on JJ.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> I like that they have a more firm seat, while other people think that's horrible. I'm used to a firm seat and have always preferred them.


I bet your bum is made of rock then! :lol: I like soft fluffy ones...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I bet your bum is made of rock then! :lol:


Nope, just have plenty of natural padding back there.....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Actually ladies I think you may have missed the fact the the Stubben has a biomex seat Stubben | Charlotte's eCatalog which I think would overcome any tendency to hardness:wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> Actually ladies I think you may have missed the fact the the Stubben has a* biomex seat* http://www.charlottes-saddlery.com/stubben-biomex-saddles.htm


That's cheating then! :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolutely, and it is one of the reasons that the Stubben is attractive:wink:


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a Stubben Roxanne jumping saddle with Biomex seat. It is very comfortable, but not smooshy, which I wouldn't want. The new Stubbens are vastly different from the old ones - wwwwwaaaayyyyy more comfortable, but just as well made. I bougjt my current one new and it was worth every gold doubloon I paid! 

That said, if a 19 inch saddle fits you, the 18 inch will be to small and vice verse. Doesn't seem like there is much of a question here - get the saddle that will fit you now. 

Also, do you want a dressage saddle or an AP. Getting a saddle that doesn't fit and isn't what you need/want simply because the price is good, isn't a good deal. Think of it like clothes. If you wou;dn't pay full price if you could, don't pay half price just because you can. 

Good thing about Stubbens especially and Collegiates to a lesser extent is that they hold their value. If you get one now and need something different later, you should be able to sell it without too great of a loss, so long as you care for it well.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Absolutely, and it is one of the reasons that the Stubben is attractive:wink:


You don't have to buy a squishy seated saddle; Cashel makes a Tush Cush for English saddles.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

PoohLP said:


> That said, if a 19 inch saddle fits you, the 18 inch will be to small and vice verse. Doesn't seem like there is much of a question here - get the saddle that will fit you now.


But what fits me now wont fit me in a little while, hopefully, and actually I have no idea what size I need....hang on a minute










that is a 17" and my backside seems to have hidden the saddle, don't have a really good angle to show, but it isn't pretty.



PoohLP said:


> Also, do you want a dressage saddle or an AP. Getting a saddle that doesn't fit and isn't what you need/want simply because the price is good, isn't a good deal. Think of it like clothes. If you wou;dn't pay full price if you could, don't pay half price just because you can.


Well as I said I would much prefer an AP, and that would probably do for intro and training, but seeing as I mainly ride dressage now I suppose I should have a dressage saddle....Oh and I have a closet full of clothes bought because they were cheap!!!:lol:



PoohLP said:


> Good thing about Stubbens especially and Collegiates to a lesser extent is that they hold their value. If you get one now and need something different later, you should be able to sell it without too great of a loss, so long as you care for it well.


Yes, I've learned my lesson well on that one


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Far out I have a collegiate convertible post grad dressage saddle and seriously, doesnt get any better than one of them!


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

I absolutely ADORE my Collegiate.  I've got the Diploma close contact convertible right now and I'm just madly in love with it...I'm actually planning on buying an Intellect myself, when I have the funds! I've had a couple friends ride in it and they all agree that it's a wonderful value for what I paid for it. I got mine very lightly used (it's a 2009 model), and for the saddle + an entire gullet kit, shipping from California to here in Eastern Canada, and good quality fittings, it ended up only being about $700. Could not have been more pleased! Even a friend with a $2500 Barnsby adored it.  I'm definitely on the Collegiate bandwagon!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I've put the deposit down on the Collegiate, $850 shipped brand new, sounds like a deal, now to find a gullet kit


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay! Good choice  I've heard from a couple people that Stubbens can be pretty uncomfortable. I 'poked' a few in a tack store once and they did seem quite stiff and solid. Not to say that that's a bad thing or that Stubben has bad products, just not my cup of tea!


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd really love to know what you think of the Intellect when you get a chance to try it out.  Like I said, I'd love to buy one myself, and I'd love to hear your opinion!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't hold your breath, gotta pay in installments, so it is going to be a little while before it gets here


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

No rush - I'm not going to order mine until I can afford it without borrowing money from my parents, which probably won't be for a good few months yet.


----------

